# Nordkorea droht dem Süden mit Militärschlag



## Rin (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe soeben bei Spiegel.de einen Artikel über das oben genannte thema gelesen, und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr wirklich an eine eskalation zwischen den beiden staaten glaubt, oder es sich einfach um kleine machtspielchen handelt.

Würde gerne eure meinungen dazu lesen.

LG 

Rin


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Mai 2009)

Dazu lässt sich schwer eine Prognose ableiten - Ich habe diese News auch mitbekommen und kann im Moment noch keine wirkliche Meinung bilden. Es hat in Vergangenheit während des kalten Krieges immer wieder Situationen gegeben, wo ein Staat einem Nachbarn mit Waffengewalt gedroht hat. Ich denke an die Kubakrise z.b., die glücklicherweise eine Krise geblieben ist, oder später der Falklandkrieg, den es zwar tatsächlich gegeben hat, der jedoch mit konventionellen Waffen ausgetragen wurde. Aber es hat niemals einen Atomwaffeneinsatz eines Landes gegen ein anderes gegeben. Und soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird damit gedroht. Das bereitet mir Sorge und auch die Tatsache, dass ich diesen Diktator, (Name fällt mir jetzt nicht ein), für völlig ideologisch verblendet und krankhaft machtgeil halte. Wenn jemand eine Kurzschlussreaktion durchführt, traue ich sie diesem Mann am ehesten zu.


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Mai 2009)

jo ich würde sagen wer den Löwen reizt,spürd seine Pranke!

Was wir dort in Nordkorea haben ist ein Mensch der keinerlei skrupel hat den roten knopf zu drücken,es wird ihm recht wenig kratzen das man nordkorea boykottiert (siehe am umgang mit seinem Volk)


Das Land verfügt leider nicht über emens viel reichtum ob als Bodenschätze oder wirtschaftslage also für niemanden interesant deswegen auch die zurück haltung


----------



## Haggl (27. Mai 2009)

Der Diktator Nord-Koreas ist schwer einzuschätzen. Ich persönlich gehe aber von einem kleinen Machspielchen aus. Denn so blöd kann selbst der nicht sein und einen Militärschlag durchführen. Denn in diesem Fall wäre sehr schnell die selbsternannte Weltpolizei (U.S.A.) mitsamt verbündeten bei ihm im Land. Würde die westliche Welt nicht so auf die Wirtschaft von Süd-Korea bauen, sähe das alles etwas anders aus.

Also: Ich glaube kaum das er diesen Schritt wirklich in erwägung zieht.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (27. Mai 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Der Diktator Nord-Koreas ist schwer einzuschätzen. Ich persönlich gehe aber von einem kleinen Machspielchen aus. Denn so blöd kann selbst der nicht sein und einen Militärschlag durchführen. Denn in diesem Fall wäre sehr schnell die selbsternannte Weltpolizei (U.S.A.) mitsamt verbündeten bei ihm im Land. Würde die westliche Welt nicht so auf die Wirtschaft von Süd-Korea bauen, sähe das alles etwas anders aus.
> 
> Also: Ich glaube kaum das er diesen Schritt wirklich in erwägung zieht.




Genau Und dann Sucht Nord Korea halt hilfe bei den russen die werden sich sicher freuen mit mächtigen verbündeten zusammen gegen die USA Kampfen! und 3 Monate Später WW III ^^

^^ 
P.s

das sollte nicht zu ernst genommen werden was ich geschrieben habe!


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Mai 2009)

Der skrupellosigkeit der Nordkoreanischen Regierung nach würde ich es ihrem Oberhaupt SOFORT zutraun einen atomaren Schlag zu starten. Allerdings hat er ohnehin schon genug Probleme im Land (was ihm am Arsch vorbei geht) also sein Volk verreckt an Hunger und Krankheit während er in aller Ruhe am Strand liegt und er hat noch die Augen der Kompletten welt auf sich gerichtet und das könnte ihn vll ncoh davon abhalten. Aber die viel wahrscheinlichere Theorie ist ads er einfach wieder die volle Aufmerksamkeit für sein land bekommen will um weitere nahrungsmitteltransporte der UN zu bekommen.
Zur Zeit sehe ich es eher als Säbelrasseln und Machtspielchen aber wie gesagt das potential und die nötige Skrupellosigkeit wären vorhanden.


----------



## Philister (27. Mai 2009)

nordkorea sichert sich damit ab, glaube nicht dass da momentan viel mehr dahintersteckt.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> nordkorea sichert sich damit ab, glaube nicht dass da momentan viel mehr dahintersteckt.


um damit einen sichereren Stand zu haben für etwaige verhandlungen mit den UN staaten


----------



## Hanfgurke (27. Mai 2009)

Solche Meldungen sind definitiv nicht zu unterschätzen. Kim Jong Il halte ich schon für recht unberechenbar und skrupellos. Aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt würde ich von einem Militärschlag gg. Südkorea nicht ausgehen.  Es sehen zur Zeit einfach zu viele Augen auf Nordkorea wegen kürzlicher Atomtests etc. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Darussios (27. Mai 2009)

Ich traue es Nordkorea zu, dass die losschlagen.
Sie haben mit Südkorea nie einen Friedensvertrag nach dem Koreakrieg abgeschlossen sondern nur einen Waffenstillstand.
Wenn sie also losschlagen, würden sie den Krieg von 1950-53 streng genommen fortsetzen.
In dem Krieg damals haben die sich auch gegen die USA damals auch gut gehalten und heute ist die nordkoreanische Armee noch besser ausgestattet und vorallem auch größer.
Wenn das stimmt, was ich bei Yahoo-News mitbekommen habe, haben die Nordkoreaner 1,2 Millionen Mann unter Waffe.
Durch diese Tatsachen bestärkt, traue ich es Nordkorea zu, dass sie losschlagen.
Aber wenn sie es tun, dann gehts rund dann marschieren die USA und westliche Verbündete ein und die "Verbündeten" Nordkoreas, nämlich China und ganz entfernt vielleicht auch Russland, werden sich wohl abwenden von Nordkorea und es nicht unterstützen.

Es sieht also schlecht aus für Korea als ganzes, denn Südkorea würde unter der Wiederaufwärmung des alten Bruderkrieges auch leiden.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2009)

Die Nukleartests und Raketenstarts wurden im übrigen *einstimmig* vom Weltsicherheitsrat verurteilt. Und wer hat dort einen ständigen Sitz? Die Russen, die sich in der Vergangenheit immer sehr solidarisch mit Nordkorea gezeigt haben. Im Moment ist Kim Jong-il, nur dabei sich und seine Militärdiktatur international zu isolieren.


----------



## Topperharly (27. Mai 2009)

Das wird jetzt wahrscheinlich zynisch klingen, aber ich richte mir meinen Vault 13 schon ein, nur für den Fall.


----------



## Darussios (27. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt wahrscheinlich zynisch klingen, aber ich richte mir meinen Vault 13 schon ein, nur für den Fall.



In der Annahme, dass Vault 13 ein Atombunker sein soll, sage ich dir, dass Nordkorea keine Atomraketen bis in die USA oder nach Europa schießen können.

Ihre beste, funktionierende Langstreckenrakete ist kürzlich beim Test im japanischen Meer gelandet.


----------



## Topperharly (27. Mai 2009)

naja vault 13.... gib das einfach mal bei google ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (27. Mai 2009)

mmmh warum darf die ganze welt atomwaffen bauen ohne das es jemanden interessiert? ausser bei nordkorea, oder dem iran. nicht das ich mit den regimen dieser staaten loyalisiere - aber die frage darf man sich stellen.

und mal ehrlich: gehen unsere weltpolitzisten verantwortungsvoller damit um?


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2009)

Ja, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Lieber sehe ich Atomwaffen in den sicheren Arsenalen der Russen oder Amerikaner als im Iran oder Nordkorea, außerdem gibt es ja schon Bemühungen die Abrüstung aktiv voran zutreiben. 

Und es interessiert ja sehr wohl, schließlich gibt es Staatsverträge zur Anzahl, Menge und Produktion von atomaren Waffen. Also ja...


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Mai 2009)

naja, diese extremen spannungen zwischen beiden, gibt es ja schon sehr lange. ich denke nicht, das was passieren wird.
was mich mehr wundert ist, das die UN das mitmacht. sicher verurteilen sie das was kim jong da macht, aber schicken im nächsten moment hilfsorganisationen dahin, damit die leute was zu essen haben, und er seine bömbchen weiterbauen kann. denn wozu das geld ins volk stecken, wenn sich andere darum kümmern?
ich denke wenn nordkorea im stich gelassen wird, mit aller hilfe, wird das volk sich schon aufbäumen, und kim jong hat sich dann erledigt.
nicht unbedingt eine schöne lösung, aber wirkungsvoll


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

das problem an nordkorea ist diese menschen sind nunmal auch menschen und das volk dort braucht hilfe. darum hilft ihnen die un auch.
militär gewalt und eine mögliche attacke von nordkorea würd ich nid ausschliessen .. traue das diesen leuten zu etwas dämliches zu tun

@kono .. der wird bomben bauen und auf sein volk scheissen wenn sie sterben ist das nid sein problem solange er seine arme hat .. und wenns zuviele tote sind greift er an und sagt man habe sein volk im stich gelassen er müsse handeln ^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Mai 2009)

im ersten moment sicher richtig, aber ohne volk, kein geld


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

jow nur wird er eben dann gleich mal angreifen was die sache verschlimmern würde als es zu verbessern


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Mai 2009)

naja, der ist zwar nicht ganz dicht im kopf, aber so bescheuert schätz ich ihn nicht ein


----------



## Maladin (27. Mai 2009)

Friedensvertrag oder nicht - die beiden Staaten sind noch nicht aus dem kalten Krieg gekommen und haben nie aufgehört mit den Säbeln zu rasseln. 

Natürlich fehlt Nordkorea die Unterstützung durch den alten Bündnispartner Russland doch haben sie genug Waffen um auch alleine zu Staub aufzuwirbeln.

Der Süden wird durch die Amerikaner unterstützt und das bringt natürlich Neid. Ein Krieg ist relativ unwahrscheinlich - es scheint wohl schon das Sommerloch zu sein, was die Medien so aufbringt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Thront (27. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Lieber sehe ich Atomwaffen in den sicheren Arsenalen der Russen oder Amerikaner als im Iran oder Nordkorea, außerdem gibt es ja schon Bemühungen die Abrüstung aktiv voran zutreiben.





mhh. sicherlich traue ich dem kgb´ler putin. ein mann des vertrauns. ein mann dessen endlose rechtschaffenheit mich immer wieder beeindruckt.

oder den amerikanern.. deren boden so dermaßen heiss ist das sie alles 10 jahre einen krieg brauchen, um mal "ordentlich auszumisten". den gehts so wie mir und meiner plattensammlung. einmal im jahr den ganzen scheiß ausmisten. nur das ich dazu ebay benutze, und nicht grund und boden anderer menschen. naja- auch ich habe mängel.


ich bitte mal wieder: 

seid nicht so dumm und glaubt daran das "die russen" (danke noxiel, wie bezeichnent- guter moderator !) "sichere arsenale" haben. 
alleine deine beschreibung "sichere arsenale" ist ein riesengroßer witz. es gab vor einigen jahren einmal einem report über eine insel namens "kola". 
auch wenn ich nur ungern "die welt" verlinke: *vorbildliche endlagerung*

oder besucht mal pripyat :
*klick!*

aber gut: lieber ins wasser damit. wie damals mit dem ring bei "der herr der ringe". ach nee : das sagt gandalf: "die meere könnten sich verändern"... 
vor kola siehts schon danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Noxiel schrieb:


> Und es interessiert ja sehr wohl, schließlich gibt es Staatsverträge zur Anzahl, Menge und Produktion von atomaren Waffen. Also ja...



jo. und weil die da ja auch alles extrem ehrlich sind, es niemals einen kalten krieg gab und weil das wettrüsten ja mittlerweile nicht mehr in ist glaube ich dass. 
und wenn ich meinen teller nicht ab esse.. dann scheint morgen auch nicht die sonne.

so einfach ist die welt: hirn aus und durch !


----------



## -Therion- (27. Mai 2009)

Da war der Konflikt in Georgien und der Raketenschild der USA in Polen weit gefährlicher.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (27. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIUZtvLfVlA


----------



## Kurta (27. Mai 2009)

Vll will Korea auch einfach nur provozieren , denn wenn die Wirklich Atomraketen abschießen haben die die ganze NATO + Süd Korea + Russland und ganz Europa an den Backen. Ernst sollte man diese sache schon nehmen , denn wer weiß was im Kopf von Kim wirklich vorgeht...


----------



## Thront (27. Mai 2009)

nordkorea hat das 5. größte heer der welt. das ist unlustig.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (27. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> nordkorea hat das 5. größte heer der welt. das ist unlustig.



Hat da wer Angst ? *g* ?


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Mai 2009)

> nordkorea hat das 5. größte heer der welt. das ist unlustig.


und wir haben den rest der welt.

Zudem kann Nordkorea mit seinen Raketen gerade mal bis vor seine Haustür scheißen, denen verrecken die dinger schon im Japanischen Meer.
DEr Russe kann noch vom westlichsten Punkt Russlands ne Rakete wegschießen und trifft den Oberdiktatorführerquälermörderchef Kim Jong il genau ins auge also wir sind definitiv am längeren Hebel.

edit: und wenn NK doch ne A-Bombe abschießt dann schießen Rußland und USA für jeden getöteten Menschen 3 zurück also SO dumm ist Kim Jong il nicht.


----------



## Thront (27. Mai 2009)

> Hat da wer Angst ? *g* ?



absolut dummes kommentar.

es geht nicht um angst sondern um macht und wie man sie einsetzt / damit umgeht. 

wenn einige leute hier so etwas in der tour "ach, ist doch nur ein kleines land" schreiben- dann sollte man schon mal fakten bringen.




> und wir haben den rest der welt.




wen hast du ? und warum wir ? und wer bist du das du das weisst ? 



ist krieg erst dann schlimm wenn er vor deiner haustüre stattfindet?











achso und noch eine bitte am rande:



> DEr Russe ...



könnte man viel. wieder so schreiben als wäre man zumindest körperlich im 21. jahrhundert ? ich weiss das moderatoren wie noxiel es genauso machen. aber das muss nicht bedeuten das es richtig ist. 
danke.


----------



## Thront (27. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: und wenn NK doch ne A-Bombe abschießt dann schießen Rußland und USA für jeden getöteten Menschen 3 zurück also SO dumm ist Kim Jong il nicht.





...was ein kleiner cowboy ! das nenn ich bildung !


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> wen hast du ? und warum wir ? und wer bist du das du das weisst ?
> ist krieg erst dann schlimm wenn er vor deiner haustüre stattfindet?


*hust* das Vorgehen von NK wurde einstimmig vom UN-Sicherheitsrat verurteilt *hust*
das bedeutet das NK *keinen einzigen* Verbündeten mehr hat
noch nicht mal mehr Russland :>



Thront schrieb:


> könnte man viel. wieder so schreiben als wäre man zumindest körperlich im 21. jahrhundert ? ich weiss das moderatoren wie noxiel es genauso machen. aber das muss nicht bedeuten das es richtig ist.
> danke.


entschuldige großmeister Thront das ich mich einmal vertippt habe aber ich habe leider nicht ewig zeit weil ich zwischen meinen forenbesuchen auch noch arbeiten muss -.-
oder anders gesagt: heul doch!

edit:


Thront schrieb:


> ...was ein kleiner cowboy ! das nenn ich bildung !


ohh Thront ich bitte dich
du weißt ganz genau was ich damit ausdrücken wollte -.-
man kann auch wirklich jeden scheiß hernehmen und sich dran aufhängen super taktik


----------



## -Therion- (27. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> absolut dummes kommentar.
> 
> es geht nicht um angst sondern um macht und wie man sie einsetzt / damit umgeht.
> 
> wenn einige leute hier so etwas in der tour "ach, ist doch nur ein kleines land" schreiben- dann sollte man schon mal fakten bringen.


5t größte Heer? Ja der Volkssturm war auch mehrere Millionen Mann stark. Hats was gebracht? Man kann nicht einfach Zivilisten mit Waffen als Soldaten deklarieren.
Seit dem ersten Weltkrieg sollte klar sein das man nicht mehr bloss auf die Menge der Soldaten setzen kann. Das einzige was nicht lustig ist ist das diese 1,2 Millionen Menschen verheizt werden.

Hier kann sich jeder nochmal eine Übersicht verschaffen über die militärische "Stärke" Nordkoreas
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koreanische_Volksarmee


----------



## Thront (27. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> entschuldige großmeister Thront das ich mich einmal vertippt habe aber ich habe leider nicht ewig zeit weil ich zwischen meinen forenbesuchen auch noch arbeiten muss -.-
> oder anders gesagt: heul doch!




also wenn du wirklich denkst das ich hierbei 


> DEr Russe



deine rechtschreibung angeprangert habe muss ich dir leider sagen das dem nicht so ist. 

ich habe etwas anderes gemeint. schade dass dir das nicht bewusst ist.....


----------



## Ch3rion (27. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: und wenn NK doch ne A-Bombe abschießt dann schießen Rußland und USA für jeden getöteten Menschen 3 zurück also SO dumm ist Kim Jong il nicht.



Du glaubst im ernst, die USA und Russland wären so dumm und würden Atombomben abschießen? Niemals.

Ehr würden sie in Nordkorea einmarschieren, als nukleare Waffen abzufeuern und sich damit zum Buh-Mann machen.

MfG


Edit: So ungern ich es sage, aber ich muss Thront in allen Punkten zustimmen, auch wenn ich es anders ausgedrückt hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (27. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> absolut dummes kommentar.
> 
> es geht nicht um angst sondern um macht und wie man sie einsetzt / damit umgeht.
> 
> wenn einige leute hier so etwas in der tour "ach, ist doch nur ein kleines land" schreiben- dann sollte man schon mal fakten bringen.



Ja ich Wohne auch nicht in einem gross Land (schweiz) ich unterschätze die nicht, Viele Unterschätzen Z.b auch die Schweiz in Sachen arme und so!

 @Topic

 Ich weiss nicht was hier für sorgen habt? WW III ? wohl kaum ich glaub die Menschheit ist Wohl Schlauer geworden? Ich weiss nicht wie so leute immer so Panik machen? für nichts und wieder nichts ?

EDIT:
Die hab ich mir vor einer woche gekauft das ich ja vorbereitet bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://softgun.ch/shop/catalog/product_inf...products_id=628


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> also wenn du wirklich denkst das ich hierbei
> deine rechtschreibung angeprangert habe muss ich dir leider sagen das dem nicht so ist.
> ich habe etwas anderes gemeint. schade dass dir das nicht bewusst ist.....


ohh herr bitte entschulde es sollte natürlich "Die Russische Regierung" oder wahlweise auch einfach "Russland" heißen -.-

noch n tipp von mir Thront noch mehr leerzeichen machen deine texte sicher leerreicher

edit: euch ist doch hoffentlich schon klar das die geschichte mit den A-Bomben nicht so gemeint war wie ich es geschrieben habe
ich wollte es nur einfach übertreiben in der Forumlierung -.-
OHSHVM


----------



## Thront (27. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ...texte sicher leerreicher




noch LEERreicher ?      


oder lehr-reicher ?

solltest du ersteres wirklich meinen: bin doch gut dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Mai 2009)

ich schreibs lieber doch nicht sonst heißts noch ich würde threads dazu missbrauchen mich mit anderen usern zu streiten


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> mhh. sicherlich traue ich dem kgb´ler putin. ein mann des vertrauns. ein mann dessen endlose rechtschaffenheit mich immer wieder beeindruckt.
> 
> oder den amerikanern.. deren boden so dermaßen heiss ist das sie alles 10 jahre einen krieg brauchen, um mal "ordentlich auszumisten". den gehts so wie mir und meiner plattensammlung. einmal im jahr den ganzen scheiß ausmisten. nur das ich dazu ebay benutze, und nicht grund und boden anderer menschen. naja- auch ich habe mängel.



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, gesagt zu haben, dass ich Putin vertraue. Du hast schon angeführt, dass mit und unter Putin in Russland vieles im Argen liegt und zum Teil noch schlimmer geworden ist. Dennoch sehe ich russische Atomwaffenbunker immernoch als sicherer an, als Nordkoreanische. Schlecht platzierte Ironie hilft Dir da auch nicht weiter um, das Argument zu entkräften.



Thront schrieb:


> ich bitte mal wieder:
> 
> seid nicht so dumm und glaubt daran das "die russen" (danke noxiel, wie bezeichnent- guter moderator !) "sichere arsenale" haben.
> alleine deine beschreibung "sichere arsenale" ist ein riesengroßer witz. es gab vor einigen jahren einmal einem report über eine insel namens "kola".
> auch wenn ich nur ungern "die welt" verlinke: *vorbildliche endlagerung*



(Bitte Thront; sollte ich bei der ethnischen Bezeichung der Bewohner des russischen Staates einen Fehler gemacht haben, darfst du mich gerne berichtigen. Anführungszeichen sind keine Berichtigung, nur für den Fall)

In dem Bericht geht es im übrigen um Altlager für Atommüll und kein angereichertes Uran das bereits in Bomben gepackt wurde, wobei die Problematik ein Internationales und kein rein Russisches ist. Ich empfehle Dir dafür einen kurzen Blick auf die jeweiligen HPs der Atombehörden Finnlands, Russland und auch Deutschlands, die eine enge Kooperation fahren um die Gefährdung durch die achtlose Endlagerung in Kola zu bekämpfen.  Und Probleme die auf enger internationaler Zusammenarbeit angegangen werden, sind mir wesentlich lieber als einen weißen Fleck in Form Nordkoreas in Bezug auf Sicherheit und Verlässlichkeit auf der Atomweltkarte zu haben.





Thront schrieb:


> jo. und weil die da ja auch alles extrem ehrlich sind, es niemals einen kalten krieg gab und weil das wettrüsten ja mittlerweile nicht mehr in ist glaube ich dass.
> und wenn ich meinen teller nicht ab esse.. dann scheint morgen auch nicht die sonne.
> 
> so einfach ist die welt: hirn aus und durch !



Ist da jemand etwa in den 80ern hängen geblieben, was gesamtpolitische Zusammenhänge angeht? Uhh die ganze Welt ist ein großer Tropf mit Verschwörungen, keiner hält sich an irgendwelche Verträge. Der Russe wartet im Grunde nur darauf Hammer und Sichel auf die Panzer zu pappen und den Warschauer Pakt wieder auferstehen zu lassen. Das nicht alle Mauerreste in Berlin entfernt wurden, macht dann natürlich auch Sinn. 

Macht irgendwo Spaß auf diesem Niveau eine Diskussion zu führen. Das ist soviel einfacher als Argumente gegen eine These aufzustellen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Ich denke für Spekulationen ist es zu früh... generell sind Spekulationen doof... ich werde einfach erstmal abwarten und schauen was kommt, großartig viel machen können wir am Bildschirm im Moment eh nicht außer uns in Phantasien des Weltuntergangs zu verlieren... Ich unterschätze weder Nord-Korea, noch überschätze ich andere und deren Standfestigkeit (in Bezug auf Meinungen gegenüber anderen etc.)


----------



## Zonalar (27. Mai 2009)

Atombomben hätten niemand erfunden werden sollen...
zuschade ist der Fortschritt (egal welche Richtung) unaufhaltbar.

Vllt werden wir das Gleiche erleben wie bei der Russenrevolution während dem 1. Weltkrieg. 

Am Ende wird Blut fliessen...


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

ihr seid alle zu pessimistisch. wenn meteore von dem himmel regen und die welt untergeht bin ich der erste der "Warum bin ich so froehlich" singt.


----------



## dalai (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn ein Land mit einer Armee von 1,2 Mio. Aktiven und 4,7 Mio. Reservisten, ausgestattet mit min. 650 Kampfflugzeugen und einer Marine, die bestens für den offensiven, schnellen Angriff ausgestattet sind (Landungsboote etc.), ausserdem einer unbekannten Zahl an Raketen, möglicherweise ausgestattet mit Nuklearen Sprengkörpern (Bombentest von letzter Woche: Bombe hatte nach russischen Angaben die Stärke der A'Bombe die über Hiroshima abgeworfen wurde (20 Kilotonnen)), kann man sich vor diesem Land schon fürchten.

Ausserdem wird Nordkorea vom alten, machtgeilen Psychoaten Kim Jong Il geleitet, der von der Bevölkerung als eine Art gott angesehen wird (Die die ihn nicht respektieren landen im gefängnis oder sterben, in Nordkorea hat es 200'000 politische Gefangene), und, wenn er noch lebt (er hat min.2 Doppelgänger, das US-militär war eine Zeit lang nicht sicher ob er noch lebt), das vollste Kommando über seine Streitkräfte.

Die beiden Raketen am 5.7.06 sind zwar im Meer gelandet, jedoch hat sich die Raketentechnik Nordkoreas möglicherweise weiterentwickelt, und wäre im Stande, Japanische oder Südkoreanische Grossstädte zu treffen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fathril (27. Mai 2009)

Ich mach mir da nicht wirklich Sorgen,hier in Deutschland sind wir doch relativ sicher.
Außerdem falls Nordkorea wirklich Südkorea angreifen sollte dann werden die Amis da schneller sein als wir gucken könnten.
Und ich denk die Amis sind schon ein bisschen stärker als Nordkorea,wenn nicht noch Russland dazukommt.
Ich glaub eh dass es nicht zum Krieg kommt,halt das mal eher für Säbel rasseln um mal wieder ne bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu erzwingen.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

das dumme ist das wir alle in einer wirtschaftskriese stecken, und krige teuer ist.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2009)

*angst um japan hab* naja wir werden ja sehen, was kommt, wenn der krieg wirklich ausbricht, dann gibs eben kriegsökonomie, und die bevölkerung hat das anchsehen. :/ oder verwechsle ich jetzt was. kann auch sein^^


----------



## Benrok (27. Mai 2009)

Ich traue dem Nordkoreanischen Diktator schon zu atomare Schritte gegen Südkorea einzugehen.
Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dadurch einen 3. Weltkreig auszulösen sehr hoch.
Die U.S.A würde sofort angreifen um "Frieden" zu schaffen.
Der Messias Obama wird daran auch nichts ändern können.
Es sitzen noch zu viele Konservative die noch auf Bushs Seite sind im Parlament etc.
Was Russlan und die EU Staaten dann machen würden möchte ich nicht abschätzen.


----------



## Shrukan (27. Mai 2009)

Meine Meinung:

Atomwaffen, es gab schon öfters diese Tests und es ist nichts mehr danach passiert.
Sie brauchen Zeit für ihre Waffen, so weit ich das damals noch mitgekriegt habe.

In der Annahme dass Nordkorea es sich trauen würde irgendwie ein Land anzugreifen oder es anzudrohen, wären sicher so einige Länder
dabei die das unterbinden wollen. Und da der liebe Herr Präsident in Nordkorea nicht so naiv ist, dass man das überleben würde,
glaube ich einfach nur dass er die Aufmerksamkeit der Welt möchte.
Ich mein sonst fällt Nordkorea gar nicht auf, bis ich das mit den Atomwaffen gehört habe.
Was das bringt?
Man kann leere Drohungen aufbringen, man fordert Unterstützungen, und ich denke die werden sie bekommen,
damit das Land noch einigermaßen läuft.

Und andere Länder haben Atomwaffen, aber präsentieren sie die Waffen so, wie es Nordkorea macht? 
Sicher nicht ^^
So lange kein Amerikaner es als Druckmittel benutzt ist alles in Ordnung, auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, wozu Atomwaffen wenn
man sie nicht benutzt?
Ich wills nicht verstehen.


----------



## Shrukan (27. Mai 2009)

Und sorry dass ich es so ausdrücke, würden sie mit Atombomben rumschießen, sollten sie mal überlegen wen sie da eigentlich mit Schaden zufügen.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (27. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das dumme ist das wir alle in einer wirtschaftskriese stecken, und krige teuer ist.



Stimmt dummer weisse macht Krieg auch erfinderisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das pusht dann die ganze Technik hoch.


----------



## Thront (27. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> (Bitte Thront; sollte ich bei der ethnischen Bezeichung der Bewohner des russischen Staates einen Fehler gemacht haben, darfst du mich gerne berichtigen. Anführungszeichen sind keine Berichtigung, nur für den Fall)



das tue ich. denn du hast nicht russische menschen gemeint, sondern ihre führung. man sollte das immer trennen.



Noxiel schrieb:


> In dem Bericht geht es im übrigen um Altlager für Atommüll und kein angereichertes Uran das bereits in Bomben gepackt wurde, wobei die Problematik ein Internationales und kein rein Russisches ist. Ich empfehle Dir dafür einen kurzen Blick auf die jeweiligen HPs der Atombehörden Finnlands, Russland und auch Deutschlands, die eine enge Kooperation fahren um die Gefährdung durch die achtlose Endlagerung in Kola zu bekämpfen.  Und Probleme die auf enger internationaler Zusammenarbeit angegangen werden, sind mir wesentlich lieber als einen weißen Fleck in Form Nordkoreas in Bezug auf Sicherheit und Verlässlichkeit auf der Atomweltkarte zu haben.



für bomben braucht man nicht ausschließlich angereichertes uran. wo "dreckige" bomben platzen fault einem bei lebendigem leib das fleisch von den knochen.
ich habe nie bestritten das nordkorea eine gefahr ist. und des weiteren habe ich auch kein "verständnis" geäussert. eigentlich alles andere als das. und was die internationale zusammenarbeit anbetrifft muss ich dir leider sagen, das deutschland selbst nicht weiss wohin mit dem müll. 
oder doch; verbuddeln, das meine kinder später auch noch was von haben. in stollen, die dauernd größere wassereinbrüche haben. 

kola kann man nicht mehr abbaun, das ist tatsache. 




Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist da jemand etwa in den 80ern hängen geblieben, was gesamtpolitische Zusammenhänge angeht? Uhh die ganze Welt ist ein großer Tropf mit Verschwörungen, keiner hält sich an irgendwelche Verträge.



ja. ich denke ich bin über alle maßen durch meine anti-akw erziehung beeinflusst. und darauf bin ich stolz. 

ich habe aber nicht von verschwörungen gesprochen, sondern davon, dass ich nicht an die abmachungen glaube. und das es manchen länder scheiß egal ist 
was (nur zum beispiel) die un charta sagt, und man kriege da und dort veranstaltet "wo man will"... das steht wohl nicht zur debatte.

es muss nicht immer alles stimmen, und eine gesunde kritische haltung sehe ich als gesund.



ausserdem würde ich nicht den fehler machen, mit dir über niveu zu diskutieren. du kannst gerne der niveuvollere von uns beiden sein. bei der falschen einstellung und einem konservativen charakter hilft das aber auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Mai 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man erst nach den nächsten Schritten von Nordkoreas Seite her wirklich sinnvoll sagen was eventuell passieren wird. Ich schliesse dabei nichts aus und die Reaktionen vom Rest der Welt kann man auch noch nicht mit einbeziehen, also können wir noch eine Weile gespannt bleiben.
Ich gehöre auf jedenfall nicht zu denen, die verbal schon im Garten das Loch für den Bunker ausheben. Mal sehen was da noch kommt.


----------



## -Therion- (28. Mai 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Wenn ein Land mit einer Armee von 1,2 Mio. Aktiven und 4,7 Mio. Reservisten, ausgestattet mit min. 650 Kampfflugzeugen und einer Marine, die bestens für den offensiven, schnellen Angriff ausgestattet sind (Landungsboote etc.), ausserdem einer unbekannten Zahl an Raketen, möglicherweise ausgestattet mit Nuklearen Sprengkörpern (Bombentest von letzter Woche: Bombe hatte nach russischen Angaben die Stärke der A'Bombe die über Hiroshima abgeworfen wurde (20 Kilotonnen)), kann man sich vor diesem Land schon fürchten.
> 
> Ausserdem wird Nordkorea vom alten, machtgeilen Psychoaten Kim Jong Il geleitet, der von der Bevölkerung als eine Art gott angesehen wird (Die die ihn nicht respektieren landen im gefängnis oder sterben, in Nordkorea hat es 200'000 politische Gefangene), und, wenn er noch lebt (er hat min.2 Doppelgänger, das US-militär war eine Zeit lang nicht sicher ob er noch lebt), das vollste Kommando über seine Streitkräfte.
> 
> ...



Man quatsch doch keinen Unsinn von wegen 4,7 Mio Reservisten. Nordkorea hat knapp 25 Mio Einwohner. Und deine 650 "Kampfflugzeuge" sind zum Großteil Mig-21 und noch ältere Gurken aus den Anfangszeiten der Düsenjäger.
Die Raketen sind ungenauer als die V1, kein Wunder das sich da Russland auch gegen Nordkorea stellt da die Möglichkeit besteht das sich solch eine Rakete auf russisches Gebiet verirrt. Die genausten Raketen der Nordkoreaner sind die Scuds welche aber durch Raketenabwehrsystem gut abgefangen werden können.

Ich wiederhole es nochmal für die Faktenresistenten hier

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koreanische_Volksarmee
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scud


----------



## m3o91 (28. Mai 2009)

wieso darf jedes land atombomben besitzen , und nordkorea nicht ??
also wenn ich mich in deren lage versetze dann versteh ich es ( ein kleinenwenig ) , ich hätte auch angst wenn andere (feind) Länder atomwaffen besitzen , wieso sollte ich also auch keine besitzen um mich währen zu können ? ... nicht jedes land ist so wie es sich nach aussen ausgibt ( usa z.b ) da sind viele mächte dazwichen ...

ich hab wirklich nicht viel ahnung von politik oder sonstiges...
aber trz. finde ich das nordkorea nix falsches gemacht hat, wofür sie bestraft werden sollten .. 
es gab bestimmt zich atomversuche anderer länder die geheim sind und vbleiben ...
dazu wird vom staat vieel zu vieel verschwiegen


nunja, meine meinung
mfg..m3o91


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

seh ich ganz genauso. wer legt fest wer die guten sind, die A-waffen haben dürfen und wer zu den schurkenstaaten gehört? und nach welchen kriterien?

sollen sie bombe haben. dient auch als abschreckung. und das verhindert kriege ...


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Naja "die guten", ich behaupte mal das sich das auf die Regierung bezieht und nicht auf das Volk, welches z. B. in diesem Fall 0 Einfluss hat.
Wer fest legt wer die guten sind? Keine Ahnung, versuchs doch selber:
Eine Militärdiktatur, geführt von einem grausamen Diktator welcher sein Volk vernachlässigt bzw. sie nahezu verrecken lässt und andauernd ein friedlebendes Land terrorisiert - ist das einer von "den guten"? Entscheid für dich selbst.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte garkein Land Atomwaffen besitzen, aber in diesem Fall und in unserem Leben ist das nunmal nicht Teil der Realität und da wärs mir lieber wenn ein so labiler Staat solche Waffen besitzt.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

mit dem ersten punkt hast du evtl. recht. aber steht es uns zu sich in anderer länder gesellschafts- und regierungsform einzumischen?

eine diktatur (in der seite jahren der gleiche mensch an der macht ist) seh ich als weniger labil an als eine demokratie (in der sich die machtverhältnisse sehr schnell ändern können).

und gehören die USA zu den guten?


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> seh ich ganz genauso. wer legt fest wer die guten sind, die A-waffen haben dürfen und wer zu den schurkenstaaten gehört? und nach welchen kriterien?
> 
> sollen sie bombe haben. dient auch als abschreckung. und das verhindert kriege ...



Und jetzt verstez dich mal in die Lage eines normalen Nordkoreanischen Menschens. Deine Familie verhungert, weil
der "achsogeliebte" Staatsführer das Geld lieber komplett in die Rüstung steckt und sich einen Scheiß um Wirtschaft und Volk kümmert. Und dann schreib deinen Kommentar nochmal....

PS: Ich will nicht sagen, das in der westlichen Welt alles supi ist, ist es mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber dazwischen liegen noch Welten!


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

nö. nochmal schreiben ist nicht. ich provozier lieber noch n bisschen. wenns genug menschen dreckig genug geht, dann ist der typ nicht mehr lange an der macht.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Du hast keine Ahnung von Politik und unserem Regierungssystem, oder?
Ich meine das jetzt nicht böse, aber Demokratien sind labil wegen der wechselnden Staatsoberhäupter? Harlow Grundgesetz? Da ging aber einiges an dir vorbei ^^

Labil heisst ja nicht das dort ein Machtwechsel stattfinden muss, nein, viel eher das diese Länder plötzlich in Krieg ausbrechen und das unzählige >undschuldige< Menschen Leben auslöschen wird.. speziell im Falle Nordkorea, denn Kim Jong Ill sind Menschenleben, wie er bereits mehrfach bewiesen hat, scheiss egal.

Und ja, tut es, ganz einfach weil jeder Mensch gewisse Grundrechte besitzt und Unterdrückung, Hungertode (unnötige! Nicht etwa wie die in Afrika) und Massenmorde nicht unbedingt dazu gehören - es versuchen ja nicht umsonst etliche Nordkoreaner aus dem Land zu flüchten..


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

moment. wir reden von demkratien nicht von deutschland.

beispiel USA. bush an der macht, angriffskrieg geführt .. über einsatz von a-waffen wurde offen spekuliert.

labil:

    [1] schwankend; leicht veränderlich
    [2] Physik: leicht aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen
    [3] Psychologie: leicht von außen zu beeinflussen; schwach 

sicher ist unsere demokratie ganz gut geschützt. aber kannst du für jede deine hand ins feuer legen.

sollen sie sich ihre grundrechte erkämpfen. klingt hart. aber sollen wir da einmarschieren und den bösen dikatator stürzen? gegen wie viele länder möchtest du dann krieg führen, nur weil dir irgendwas an dem regierungssystem nicht passt? und was wenn jemand anderem unser system nicht passt (es gibt bestimmt länder), dann dürfen die auch einmarschieren. nein, dann sind das die bösen. wir sind die guten. ich versuchs mir zu merken.


----------



## Thront (28. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hungertode (unnötige! Nicht etwa wie die in Afrika)




aso...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> aso...


thront ich denke in diesem fall würde ich mit jeder deiner aussagen konform gehen XD


----------



## Valinar (28. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> nö. nochmal schreiben ist nicht. ich provozier lieber noch n bisschen. wenns genug menschen dreckig genug geht, dann ist der typ nicht mehr lange an der macht.



In NK wird die Armee bevorzugt und die Bevölkerung ist zweitrangig.
Die Armee und ihre angehörigen bekommen zuerst alles was man zum leben benötigt.
Damit steht die Nordkoreanische Armee voll hinter ihrem Staat und Führer und die Zivis haben garnichts zu melden.
Jeder noch so kleine aufstand wird schon im Keim erstickt...fraglich ob so überhaupt wiederstand entstehen kann.

Nordkorea hat zwar eine große Armee aber der Kampfwert ist ziemlich gering.
Zu großen teilen total veraltet und teilweise nichtmal mehr einsatzbereit.

Glaube kaum das da ein Krieg ausbricht.
NK würde wohl nichtmal mit SK fertig werden.
Ich schätze nichtmal diesen Führer als so Geisteskrank ein das er tatsächlich Atomwaffen einsetzt.


----------



## dalai (28. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Man quatsch doch keinen Unsinn von wegen 4,7 Mio Reservisten. Nordkorea hat knapp 25 Mio Einwohner. Und deine 650 "Kampfflugzeuge" sind zum Großteil Mig-21 und noch ältere Gurken aus den Anfangszeiten der Düsenjäger.
> Die Raketen sind ungenauer als die V1, kein Wunder das sich da Russland auch gegen Nordkorea stellt da die Möglichkeit besteht das sich solch eine Rakete auf russisches Gebiet verirrt. Die genausten Raketen der Nordkoreaner sind die Scuds welche aber durch Raketenabwehrsystem gut abgefangen werden können.
> 
> Ich wiederhole es nochmal für die Faktenresistenten hier
> ...



Wenn von diesen Reservisten auch nur ein Zehntel kampfbereit wäre, hätte man 500'000 Leute mehr. Und mit Kampfflugzeugen kann man, auch wenn sie nur noch halb Flugfähig sind, durchaus Städte in Südkorea angreifen, auch ohne bewaffnung, für Kamikaze ist ja Japan das "beste" beispiel.

Natürlich sind auch die Raketen ungenau, vielleicht trifft ja aber eine  etwas und schon hat man viele Tote.

Mit meinem Post wollte ich auch nicht sagen "Passt auf, Nordkorea hat eine super Armee!", sondern das, wenn Nordkorea Südkorea angreifen würde, viele Opfer unvermeidlich sind, und man bei so einem Führer, wenn er dazu noch genug verehrt wird, durchaus mit irgendeiner "Amoktat" rechnen kann.


----------



## Zonalar (29. Mai 2009)

Bei den Russen im ersten Weltkrieg, haben sich die Bauern und Arbeiter gegen die Regierung aufgelehnt. Sie verhungerten und man schickte sie in den Krieg, in den Tod. Sie wollten, dass der Krieg endet. Tja, es wurden viele Russen umgebracht. Einfache Zivilisten. Solange, bis die Soldaten selber erkannten, dass dies nicht das richtige sein kann. SIe wantden sich von der Regierung ab und halfen dem Volk.
Somit stand die Regierung ohne Volk und ohne Armee da.
Dann kam Lenin^^

Verzeiht, wenn es nicht allzugenau ist. Ist halt ausm Gedächtnis der letzten Geschichtsstunden rausgekramt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (29. Mai 2009)

mit dem 'harten militärschlag' wird ja wohl vor allem auf den einsatz von atomwaffen angespielt. und daran glaube ich nicht. für den einsatz von atomwaffen findet sich kaum ein rationaler grund, vor allem kein finanzieller. atomwaffen sind nichts anderes als ein symbol der macht.

sollte der heimlich in den westen vernarrte minderwertigkeitskomplex-haufen kim jong etwas anderes in erwägung ziehen, wird er seiner stellung in kürze lebewohl sagen dürfen - und das, wird wohl selbst ihm bewusst sein.


----------



## sympathisant (29. Mai 2009)

fallout ist nicht nur n spiel, sondern würde aucb sein eigenes land teilweise unbewohnbar machen. die gefahr tendikert da wohl gegen null. 

ich denke da wird wieder mal ein feindbild geschaffen um von den problemen die die "guten" haben abzulenken.


PS: ein krieg kurbelt übrigens die wirtschaft an.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> kim jong etwas anderes in erwägung ziehen, wird er seiner stellung in kürze lebewohl sagen dürfen - und das, wird wohl selbst ihm bewusst sein.



Wie So ? Die leben da im Kommunismus der ist der Chef und es wirt gemacht was der Chef sagt! und wen einer gegen den chef was sagt wirt der eingesperrt.


----------



## sympathisant (29. Mai 2009)

und das weisst du woher?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

man erforsche das unbekannt Land namens www.google.de


----------



## sympathisant (29. Mai 2009)

n konkreter link wär mir lieber.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Mai 2009)

auf google maps ist keine einzige stadt eingezeichnet aber wenn man näher ranzoomt kann man zum teil rieße flächen an ackerland erkennen und kim jong ils palast :>

haben wir gestern in der arbeit gemach XD


----------



## sympathisant (29. Mai 2009)

und das beweist jetzt was? *irritiertindierundeguck*


----------



## Rhokan (29. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und das beweist jetzt was? *irritiertindierundeguck*



Vielleicht kannst du das eher deuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch ganz interessant, die Seite


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> n konkreter link wär mir lieber.



Hab ich keinen, da ich keine lust habe die raus zu suchen, und wenn dich das theme richtig interessieren würde, würdest du von selbst Suchen.


----------



## Philister (29. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Wie So ? Die leben da im Kommunismus der ist der Chef und es wirt gemacht was der Chef sagt! und wen einer gegen den chef was sagt wirt der eingesperrt.


weil die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass südkorea sich selbst überlassen wird, gegen null tendiert.


----------



## Night falls (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


innit?


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

öööh, nunja, was willst du uns damit sagen Night falls?


----------



## Rin (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Mit den geplanten Tests von Interkontinentalraketen würde ich einen Konflikt nicht ausschließen, der meiner meinung nach gerechtfertigt wäre, bevor es noch schlimmer wird.

was haltet ihr davon ? Wäre das Regime dazu fähig ?

Lg Rin


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Wen das passiert könnte das der Beginn von WW III sein ! ^^ das halt ich da von ^^


----------



## Kurta (30. Mai 2009)

Ich finde offene Kämpfe mit der Armee haben sowieso an Beudeutung verloren , diese Guerilla Kämpfe , also in Häusern unter zivilisten und getarnt , da kann selbst die kleinste Armee ordentlich Soldaten töten und denen ist dann auch egal ob Bürger draufgehen oder nicht.

@ oben 

glaube nicht das Obama direkt einen Krieg anfangen würde , er würde verhandeln wollen , was indem fall eigentlich nichts bringen würde.
Glaube wenn die net verhandeln wollen könnte man den Export nach Nordkorea vermeiden , falls da überhaupt was hingeht.
Nordkorea würde eh den kürzeren ziehen das Süd Korea auch so wie Jerusalem mit Waffen aus den USA versorgt wird und die USA dann von dort aus bestimmt agieren würde.

Glaube aber nicht das es zu einem WK kommen würde , ausser der Iran mischt sich noch mit ein und macht da rabatz , denn konfrontation mit dem ist auch nicht ausgeschlossen.

mfg


----------



## Philister (30. Mai 2009)

die einzig wichtige frage ist eigentlich, ob sich wohl china im ernstfall auf die seite nordkoreas stellen würde, oder nicht. was meint ihr?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

gute Frage! ^^

China Nord Korea Hilft ist das eine sehr ernste Bedrohung!


----------



## dalai (30. Mai 2009)

Gemäss chinesischen Medien verurteilt China das Vorgehen Nordkoreas. Wie das bei chinesichen medien aber so ist, kann man nie sicher wissen ob das echt so ist oder die Wahrheit zensiert wird. So befürwortet gemäss der chinesichen Nachrichtenagentur ChinaDaily (http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2009-05...ent_7936243.htm) die Abrüstung von Atomwaffen und ist für eine atomwaffenfreie Welt.

Im Ernstfall ist China also sehr wahrscheinlich nicht auf Seiten Nordkoreas, wie sie es im Koreakrieg (1950-1953) war.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Mai 2009)

Chinesischen Medien würde ich erstmal nicht trauen... wer weiß was denen wieder an den Kopf gehalten wurde um natürlich zu sagen "Wir sind die Guten"... wobei ich mir auch nicht sicher bin ob das jetzt nur fürs Ausland war (kriegt das Chinesiche Volk überhaupt irgendwas mit?)


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> (kriegt das Chinesiche Volk überhaupt irgendwas mit?)



Weiss nicht ich kenne Keinen Chinesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Nunja, Wir sind Europäer und kriegen sowas mit. Da wird China es als Nachbarland das wohl auch tun^^.
Wie es mit den Chinesischen Medien steht, weiss ich nicht. Aber ich weiss, dass wir auch nicht die besten Zeitungen haben (Bild, Blick, Spiegel, Klatsch halt).


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2009)

Auch China würde sich in gewisser Weise isolieren, würden sie sich im falle eines konflikts auf die Seite Nordkoreas schlagen.
Nordkorea is jetzt nicht umbedingt der beste Partner, militärisch gesehen und der preis den China für die Partnerschaft mit NK in der internationalen staatengemeinschaft zahlen müsste, wäre im Verhältnis riesig.

Glaube nicht, dass China dann Krieg mit den USA und wiederum deren verbündeten riskieren würde, nur weil sie auf der seite von NK sein wollen. Wäre ein schlechtes Geschäft. ^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Holt halt China Die Russen da Zu kampf halt die Russen mit china und nord Korea gegen die usa^^


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Holt halt China Die Russen da Zu kampf halt die Russen mit china und nord Korea gegen die usa^^



Russland is ja eigtl dabei sich vollständig zu demokratisieren, wenn die jetzt anfangen würden wieder die Kommunismuskeule auszupacken, hätte ihr Arsch auch Kirmes ^^

Insofern wird das sicherlich nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Russland is ja eigtl dabei sich vollständig zu demokratisieren, wenn die jetzt anfangen würden wieder die Kommunismuskeule auszupacken, hätte ihr Arsch auch Kirmes ^^
> 
> Insofern wird das sicherlich nicht mehr passieren.



Gut Stimmt auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber denkt an meine Wort WW III 2012!


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Gut Stimmt auch wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist Blasphemie!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist Blasphemie!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD lol^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Mai 2009)

*hust* *hust*
Demokratisierung und Russland in einem Satz zu verwenden halte ich nich so für ... naja richtig  ;D
Russland is immer noch das Land in dem die  meisten  führungskritischen Journalisten "Unfälle" haben.
Was die da betreiben ist noch lang keine Demokratie, es ist höchstens Diktatur mit kleinen demokratischen zwischenfällen.


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> *hust* *hust*
> Demokratisierung und Russland in einem Satz zu verwenden halte ich nich so für ... naja richtig  ;D
> Russland is immer noch das Land in dem die  meisten  führungskritischen Journalisten "Unfälle" haben.
> Was die da betreiben ist noch lang keine Demokratie, es ist höchstens Diktatur mit kleinen demokratischen zwischenfällen.



Deswegen sagte ich ja, *Russland ist dabei* sich zu demokratisieren.... ^^

Soll heißen, es ist längst nicht abgeschlossen, leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Mai 2009)

Ich bezweifle auch das es jemals in Russland zu einer Demokratie kommen wird... zumindest nicht so lange die Alte Riege noch lebt und an der Macht ist...


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2009)

Die Banken wirds freuen...


----------



## Kurator (31. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> *hust* *hust*
> Demokratisierung und Russland in einem Satz zu verwenden halte ich nich so für ... naja richtig  ;D
> Russland is immer noch das Land in dem die  meisten  führungskritischen Journalisten "Unfälle" haben.
> Was die da betreiben ist noch lang keine Demokratie, es ist höchstens Diktatur mit kleinen demokratischen zwischenfällen.



Immerhin haben diese Unfälle. In Nordkorea würden diese ganz einfach erschossen werden. Die Zustände in Nordkorea sind für uns in der westlichen Welt nicht fassbar. Alleine die Tatsache, dass die Menschen bereits kleiner werden, als gesamtes Volk, aufgrund der immensen Nahrungsmittelknappheit spricht schon bände. Die Hungersnot in Nordkorea sucht seines gleichen (hoffentlich nicht). Ein  Land, in welchem ein Kind von 13 Jahren öffentlich in der Schule hingerichtet wird, weil es ein Bibel bei sich hatte ist alles zu zutrauen. In Nordkorea sind heute noch Arbeitslager vorhanden, welche denen aus dem 2. Weltkrieg in nichts nachstehen. Kim Jong Il ist ein Machtmensch und wie das bei allen Machtmensche ist, welche Macht besitzen, ist seine grösste Angst, diese Macht wieder zu verlieren. Darauf wurzelt auch seine Rücksichtslosigkeit. Es gibt ein Buch, welches den Titel Trägt "1982" leider fällt mir der Name des Schriftstellers nicht mehr ein, welches sehr gut die Machtspirale darstellt.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was schlimmer ist, offen gegen Demokratie sein oder halbärschig mitlaufen und im geheimen alles ablaufen lassen und Gegnern "Unfälle" haben lassen...

Ich habe lieber einen Feind, der mir offen entgegen tritt als einen der im Schatten lauert und nur auf den richtigen Moment wartet...


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Ich prophezeihe: Blizzard wird mehrer Millionen in Südkorea stecken, damit sie überlebt und gewinnt. Denn schliesslich machen sie eine wichtige Zielgruppe für das kommende Spiel "Starcraft II" aus. Wenn also Südkorea gewinnt, wird BLizzard tolle Geschäfte fahren^^


----------



## Antonio86 (31. Mai 2009)

Solange Nordkorea nichts falsches macht,können sie ihre Tests machen aber,wenn sie nur was kleines Falsch machen sind die Usa sofort da und es kommt wieder zum Koreakrieg!Und das würde tödlich für Nordkorea enden! Selbst die Russen würden es nicht schaffen sie zu retten! Denn die Usa würde zusammen mit halb Europa angreifen!
Also das ist meine Meinung nicht zu Ernst nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

kommt USA mit halb Europa kommt halt die Russen mit halben westen. ^^


----------



## Kurator (1. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was schlimmer ist, offen gegen Demokratie sein oder halbärschig mitlaufen und im geheimen alles ablaufen lassen und Gegnern "Unfälle" haben lassen...
> 
> Ich habe lieber einen Feind, der mir offen entgegen tritt als einen der im Schatten lauert und nur auf den richtigen Moment wartet...



Ich wollte damit in keinster Weise rechtfertigen, was in Russland oder China etc... passiert. Was ich aber ziemlich krass finde, ist, dass jemand Kinder in einer Schule offen erschiessen lassen darf.
@Antonio mit genau solchen Dingen hat NK schon lange etwas falsch gemacht. Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, wie es lösen? Egal auf welche weise, es werden dabei Menschen sterben und das macht mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich traurig. Wird nichts unternommen, so sterben in NK hunderte und tausende Menschen an Hunger, Folger oder durch Hinrichtungen. Wird etwas unternommen und Druck ausgeübt, wird dies Zwangsweise zu einem Krieg führen. In einem Krieg sterben ebenso Menschen. Welches ist also nun das kleinere Übel? Ganz ehrlich, ich möchte nicht in der Position sein über solche Dinge entscheiden zu müssen, denn egal was du tust in dieser Position, es wird Menschen das Leben kosten.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Terracresta (1. Juni 2009)

Will nur mal festhalten, dass die USA die einzigen sind, die jemals Atomwaffen gegen jemanden eingesetzt haben...

Aber zum Thema, wenn NK einen Krieg anfängt, werden die Russen sich nicht auf ihre Seite schlagen, falls die Amis eingreifen (was wohl zu 99.9% der Fall sein würde). Sie würden sich sicher nicht auf die Seite des Aggressors stellen um dann den Großteil der Welt gegen sich haben.

Außerdem fällt dann eine internationale Spielerarmee in Nordkorea ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juni 2009)

was habt ihr alle mit "Die Russen"
Waere es euch Recht wenn jemand zu dem Thema schreibt "Und dann kommen die Deutschen mit einem Neuen Fuehrer und machen 3ten Weltkrieg!!111elf?"
Ausserdem kenn ich bisher in der Geschichte keine Beispiele (bis auf den Buergerkrieg) wo Russland auf seiten des Aggressors war. Und wie Terracresta es schrieb denk ich ned das sie so dumm sind zusammen mit einem unberechenbaren Tyrann gegen die Welt kaempfen wollen und dabei den rest der Welt gegen sich zu haben.


----------



## Blackfall234 (1. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle mit "Die Russen"
> Waere es euch Recht wenn jemand zu dem Thema schreibt "Und dann kommen die Deutschen mit einem Neuen Fuehrer und machen 3ten Weltkrieg!!111elf?"
> Ausserdem kenn ich bisher in der Geschichte keine Beispiele (bis auf den Buergerkrieg) wo Russland auf seiten des Aggressors war. Und wie Terracresta es schrieb denk ich ned das sie so dumm sind zusammen mit einem unberechenbaren Tyrann gegen die Welt kaempfen wollen und dabei den rest der Welt gegen sich zu haben.




Was wir mit "die Russen" haben ? 
Wie sollen wir die sonst  nennen ? 
Es sind numal Russen. Aber anscheinend ist das für manche so ne art beleidigung.
Wir sind ja auch Deutsche. 

rofl


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juni 2009)

ich mein der ton in dem darueber gesprochen wird


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Was wir mit "die Russen" haben ?
> Wie sollen wir die sonst  nennen ?
> Es sind numal Russen. Aber anscheinend ist das für manche so ne art beleidigung.
> Wir sind ja auch Deutsche.
> ...



Made my day ^^

Soweit ich das verstanden hab ging es um die Bezeichnung "der Russe"... was irgendwie sehr distanziert, geradezu feindselig klingt, hat man glaub ich auch im 2. WK öfter so gesagt.
"Die Russen" ist IMO nicht verwerflich, die Begründung hast du ja bereits geliefert. ^^


----------



## Blackfall234 (1. Juni 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Made my day ^^
> 
> Soweit ich das verstanden hab ging es um die Bezeichnung "der Russe"... was irgendwie sehr distanziert, geradezu feindselig klingt, hat man glaub ich auch im 2. WK öfter so gesagt.
> "Die Russen" ist IMO nicht verwerflich, die Begründung hast du ja bereits geliefert. ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finds halt nur lustig ^^ 
Genauso wie mit : Die Türken haben wieder..
Als ob das ne beleidigung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (1. Juni 2009)

Ich frag mich auch wieso alle hier etwas mit Russland haben. Die Zeiten in denen sich alles darum drehte, dass sich die USA und seine Verbündeten und Russland und seine verbündeten gegenüber stehen sind vorbei. Den 1. hat sich Russland verändert, 2. kamen neue Feinde und Bedrohungen dazu, z.b. Nordkorea, Terroristen, Irak etc., die gar nichts mit Russland zu tun haben. Russland würde sich sicher nicht auf die Seite von Nordkorea stellen da es genau wie VR China keinen Nutzen an Nordkorea hat, wesshalb sollte das Fortbestehen Nordkoreas also im russischen Interesse sein?

Bloss weil alle drei (Russland, China, Nordkorea) etwas mit Kommunismus zu tun haben heisst das noch lange nicht das sie zusammenhalten, so sind z.b. Medwedew und Kim Jong Il grundverschieden.


----------



## Rhokan (2. Juni 2009)

Also die These mit Russland/China könnten NK helfen ist absolut sinnlos. Keines der beiden Länder, Russland oder China, würde davon einen Nutzen haben, welcher die Schäden aus so einer Entscheidung wettmacht.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Juni 2009)

Es sei denn, Nordkorea besitzt etwas, das für die Länder begehrbar ist. Ob es jezz um Hochentwickelte Waffen geht oder etwas anderes, wie z.B. ein "Supercomputerkillerkabummvirus",
wovon wir aber bis jetzt noch nix wissen, da es ja strenggeheim ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Laien scheint es so, als habe Nordkorea nur ewinen verrückten Diktator, der bald dem Untergang geweiht ist, aber bis dahin seine Tyrannei freien Lauf lässt. 
Aber ich würde mal die Meinung von jemandem Wissen, der mal selber in Nordkorea war oder sonstige Erfahrungen mit Nordkorea hat.

Ein guter Spieler hat immer einen Trumpf im Ärmel.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ein guter Spieler hat immer einen Trumpf im Ärmel.



... oder er bluffed.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (2. Juni 2009)

Reden wir hier über Nord Korea oder über Poker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juni 2009)

bluffen ist ueberall vorhanden


----------



## Philister (3. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was schlimmer ist, offen gegen Demokratie sein oder halbärschig mitlaufen und im geheimen alles ablaufen lassen und Gegnern "Unfälle" haben lassen...
> 
> Ich habe lieber einen Feind, der mir offen entgegen tritt als einen der im Schatten lauert und nur auf den richtigen Moment wartet...


demokratie ist nicht in jedem fall die beste wahl. riesige populationen wie in china lassen sich nur schwer demokratisch regieren. demokratie ist auch noch lange nicht garant für eine dem westen entsprechende werte-entwicklung, was der demokratie gerne angedichtet wird. 

man muss sich beispielsweise auch fragen, inwiefern das volk am beispiel der staaten überhaupt noch macht ausübt. bei einem anteil von 15% der bürger, die regelmässig zeitung lesen, sind der manipulation keine grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> demokratie ist nicht in jedem fall die beste wahl. riesige populationen wie in china lassen sich nur schwer demokratisch regieren. demokratie ist auch noch lange nicht garant für eine dem westen entsprechende werte-entwicklung, was der demokratie gerne angedichtet wird.
> 
> man muss sich beispielsweise auch fragen, inwiefern das volk am beispiel der staaten überhaupt noch macht ausübt. bei einem anteil von 15% der bürger, die regelmässig zeitung lesen, sind der manipulation keine grenzen gesetzt.



Ich meinte mit meinem Kommentar auch eher die Gefahr dieses Hintenrumlauerns... nicht das Demokratie das nonplusultra wäre...
Sondern schlicht und ergreifend das es mir lieber ist, wenn jemand offen kämpft als feige im Schatten zu lauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Demokratie diente hier nur als Beispiel eben für dieses...


----------



## Philister (3. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit meinem Kommentar auch eher die Gefahr dieses Hintenrumlauerns... nicht das Demokratie das nonplusultra wäre...
> Sondern schlicht und ergreifend das es mir lieber ist, wenn jemand offen kämpft als feige im Schatten zu lauern
> 
> 
> ...


dann hab ich nichts gesagt - war wohl zu vorschnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Es gibt ein Buch, welches den Titel Trägt "1982" leider fällt mir der Name des Schriftstellers nicht mehr ein, welches sehr gut die Machtspirale darstellt.


 das buch heisst nineteen eighty-four, 1984, und wurde von george orwell verfasst. erinnern tut diese schrift nur viel eher an unsere modernen westlichen gesellschaften, in denen nicht mehr mit offener gewalt, sondern auf viel verstricktere und hinterhältigere art und weise manipuliert wird.

regierungen die sich sozusagen offen für gewalt und schonungslose machtausübung aussprechen, halte ich dagegen für bedeutend ungefährlicher ;-) in diesen fällen ist die gefahr auch für die allgemeinheit völlig offensichtlich.


----------



## Kurator (3. Juni 2009)

Genau, 1984 hiess das Buch. Geh mal nach Nordkorea. Der durchschnittlich nordkoreanische Bürger meint, dass es ihnen besser geht als allen anderen auf dieser Welt. Warum? Die Regierung sagt es ihnen immer wieder. Sie bekommen keine Informationen von aussen, dieses Land ist zu 99,999% abgeschottet. Gehirnwäsche an einem ganzen Volk nennt man dies. Daher erinnert mich dies auch sehr stark an das Buch. Auch dort wird Gewalt offen angewendet, Stichwort öffentliche Hinrichtungen. Folter, Gehirnwäsche, einender Verraten, Familien die zerstört werden. Dies alles ist in Nordkorea Alltag.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Philister (4. Juni 2009)

weiss nicht, war noch nie in nordkorea und werds vermutlich auch nie sein ;-) deswegen bin ich mir da so sicher nicht. aber es klingt schon schlüssig was du sagst.


----------



## sympathisant (4. Juni 2009)

was ich nicht verstehe:

der durchschnittliche bürger meint, dass es ihm gut geht. schön.

es werden doch nur die (wie auch immer) bestraft die gegen das dortige system kämpfen. aber warum kämpfen sie???

@Kurator: du hast das buch nicht gelesen. es wird keine gewalt offen angewendet. gewalt wird aus dem öffentlichen leben verbannt. es gibt nicht mal mehr worte für gewalt und ähnliches.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> was ich nicht verstehe:
> 
> der durchschnittliche bürger meint, dass es ihm gut geht. schön.
> 
> es werden doch nur die (wie auch immer) bestraft die gegen das dortige system kämpfen. aber warum kämpfen sie???


Naja uns geht es auch besser als den Menschen in Afrika, also es gibt immer einen Grund sich gegen die Politik aufzulehnen, auch wenn man meint einem geht es besser als dem Rest der Welt

China ist im Moment auch nicht viel besser, Demokratiebewegungen werden Blutig niedergeschlagen, Tibeter unterdrückt ...

Aber Demokratie hat auch den Nachteil das nicht nur die guten Ideen durchkommen, weil sich viele beeinflussen lassen, siehe Internetzensur, FPÖ.

Aber wir sind Offtopic

lg


----------



## Philister (4. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja uns geht es auch besser als den Menschen in Afrika, also es gibt immer einen Grund sich gegen die Politik aufzulehnen, auch wenn man meint einem geht es besser als dem Rest der Welt


 was willst du damit genau sagen? ich denke es ist nur gesund, der regierung, welcher art auch immer, kritisch gegenüber zu stehn. ich seh das in dem sinne auch als meine aufgabe.

nur weil es uns im moment gut geht, heisst das ja nicht, dass das für immer so bleibt. im gegenteil. das leben das wir heute geniessen dürfen, haben wir schliesslich nicht den menschen zu verdanken, die heute an der macht stehen. das ist vergangenem zuzurechnen. diese menschen aber, haben unsere zukunft in der hand, und es kann nur in unserem interesse sein, diese hand genauestens zu beobachten.

egal, ob es uns bereits heute schon dreckig geht, oder nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Nordkorea ist momentan schon ein Problem. Aber wie lösen wir das? Ich will eure Vorschläge hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bitte, überlegt euch was dabei, schliesslich ist das ein ernstes Thema.

Frage: Was könenn wir für Nordkorea tun? Was kann unsere Regierung tun? Was können die Nordkoreaner selber tun? 
Und wie kann es hier verdammtnochmal zum Frieden kommen ohne blutvergiessen!


----------



## Haxxler (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und wie kann es hier verdammtnochmal zum Frieden kommen ohne blutvergiessen!


Ich glaub solange Kim Jong Il das sagen hat garnicht.


----------



## sympathisant (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nordkorea ist momentan schon ein Problem. Aber wie lösen wir das? Ich will eure Vorschläge hören.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum muss deutschland energie, geld, menschen und wasweissich opfern, damit es da unten evtl. nicht zum krieg kommt? haben wir nicht genug eigene probleme?

wenn jeder an sich denken würde, wär an alle gedacht.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juni 2009)

Glaubst du nicht, dass irgendwann deren Problem zu uns rüberschwappen? 

Manche Leute haben eine Einstellung zu den Dingen in der Welt.


----------



## sympathisant (4. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Glaubst du nicht, dass irgendwann deren Problem zu uns rüberschwappen?
> 
> Manche Leute haben eine Einstellung zu den Dingen in der Welt.



nö. glaub ich nicht.

manche leute machen sich um jeden und alles n kopf.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2009)

Problem wird nur das die USA in Südkorea statoniert ist und wenn da was passiert, können se gleich einpacken, nur wunderlich wieso Nordkorea so ein kleines Land, mehr Miltär als überhaupt benötigt da sind. Bestimmt um die 50% mehr Soldaten, als überhaupt nötig sind.


----------



## Philister (4. Juni 2009)

> warum muss deutschland energie, geld, menschen und wasweissich opfern, damit es da unten evtl. nicht zum krieg kommt? haben wir nicht genug eigene probleme?





> Glaubst du nicht, dass irgendwann deren Problem zu uns rüberschwappen?
> 
> Manche Leute haben eine Einstellung zu den Dingen in der Welt.



lustigerweise ist die einzig nennenswerte auswirkung humanitärer, staatlicher hilfe vor allem die, dass sich korrupte regierungen auch weiterhin an der macht halten können ;-) 

grade staatliche entwicklungshilfe die sich ausschliesslich auf den transfer von cash beschränkt, ist etwas vom schlimmsten was man bevölkerungen, die unter korrupten regierungen zu leiden haben, antun kann. die alleinigen nutzniesser dieser ach-so-humanitären hilfe sind die gleichen abgefuckten regierungen, die das ganze leid überhaupt erst so weit haben kommen lassen. es erzeugt nichts als abhängigkeit. vor allem in bestimmten zonen afrikas ist dieses phänomen deutlich zu beobachten.

da werden beispielsweise nicht mehr befahrbare strassen ganz bewusst nicht ausgebessert, weil damit die nächste zahlung hilfsbereiter länder geringer ausfallen würde. logisch, damit wäre ein missstand behoben, für den vormals kohle zur ausbesserung vergeben worden ist.

wer weiss, wo nordkorea heute stehen würde, wenn all die humanitäre 'hilfe' nicht geleistet worden wäre. schlussendlich hat man damit allerhöchstens das volk ruhiggestellt und damit ein ernstzunehmendes aufbegehren der bevölkerung auch weiterhin zielsicher verhindert.

das *einzige* was langfristig und tatsächlich fruchtet, ist wissen zu vermitteln. anders kann man menschen nicht helfen. seinen arsch muss jeder selbst hochbekommen, das kann einem niemand abnehmen.

ahja, wie ich es liebe, das gutmenschentum.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Ein Fischer kommt gerade vom Angeln. Da kam ihn ein Bettler entgegen und dieser fragte, ob er einen Fisch für ihn übrig hatte.
Und jezz die Frage. Gibst du ihn nen Fisch oder bringst du ihm das Angeln bei?


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ein Fischer kommt gerade vom Angeln. Da kam ihn ein Bettler entgegen und dieser fragte, ob er einen Fisch für ihn übrig hatte.
> Und jezz die Frage. Gibst du ihn nen Fisch oder bringst du ihm das Angeln bei?



In unserem Zeitalter erziehen sich Staaten dank des Internets und des Fernsehens so gut wie von allein.


----------



## Philister (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ein Fischer kommt gerade vom Angeln. Da kam ihn ein Bettler entgegen und dieser fragte, ob er einen Fisch für ihn übrig hatte.
> Und jezz die Frage. Gibst du ihn nen Fisch oder bringst du ihm das Angeln bei?


vermutlich würde ich ihm den fisch geben, bin ja kein unmensch. aber wirklich helfen würde ihm das auch nicht. nur kurzfristig. 

und wenn dieser bettler jeden tag einen fisch bekommen würde, gäbe es für ihn keinen anreiz mehr, für sich selbst zu sorgen. so entwickelt sich hilfe ins gegenteil.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ein Fischer kommt gerade vom Angeln. Da kam ihn ein Bettler entgegen und dieser fragte, ob er einen Fisch für ihn übrig hatte.
> Und jezz die Frage. Gibst du ihn nen Fisch oder bringst du ihm das Angeln bei?


bis jetzt geben wir dem fischer geld um sich damit drogen zu kaufen wenn ich den vergleich erweitern darf


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

... nunja, eigendlich ist das eine rethorische Frage. Warum ihr immer gleich solche banalen Dinge dazudichten müsst...


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> grade staatliche entwicklungshilfe die sich ausschliesslich auf den transfer von cash beschränkt, ist etwas vom schlimmsten was man bevölkerungen, die unter korrupten regierungen zu leiden haben, antun kann. die alleinigen nutzniesser dieser ach-so-humanitären hilfe sind die gleichen abgefuckten regierungen, die das ganze leid überhaupt erst so weit haben kommen lassen. es erzeugt nichts als abhängigkeit. vor allem in bestimmten zonen afrikas ist dieses phänomen deutlich zu beobachten.



Und weil die Staaten, welche humintäre Hilfe ausrichten, das auch wissen es ihnen aber egal ist, schicken sie statt eigenen Leuten, die über die angemessene Verteilung ein Auge haben sollen, auch weiterhin nur den Scheck. Denn klug sind ja nur die Machthaber, die ihr Volk auch ausbeuten.....

Wirklich human wäre es eigentlich, die betroffenen Unrechtstaaten komplett von Energie, Nahrung und anderen wichtigen Ressourcen abzunabeln und den wütenden Mob im Gegenteil noch mit Mistgabeln auszustatten. So lösen sich die Probleme mitunter am schnellsten. Die Population in der Bevölkerung geht zurück, was wiederum mehr Nahrung für den Rest bedeutet, die Armee setzt keinen Rost an, denn auf bewegliche Ziele zu schießen trainiert das Auge und die Bestattungsinstitute freuen sich über die Konjunktur.

Es sitzen definitiv die falschen Leute in den Welthilfeorganisationen.....


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und weil die Staaten, welche humintäre Hilfe ausrichten, das auch wissen es ihnen aber egal ist, schicken sie statt eigenen Leuten, die über die angemessene Verteilung ein Auge haben sollen, auch weiterhin nur den Scheck. Denn klug sind ja nur die Machthaber, die ihr Volk auch ausbeuten.....
> 
> Wirklich human wäre es eigentlich, die betroffenen Unrechtstaaten komplett von Energie, Nahrung und anderen wichtigen Ressourcen abzunabeln und den wütenden Mob im Gegenteil noch mit Mistgabeln auszustatten. So lösen sich die Probleme mitunter am schnellsten. Die Population in der Bevölkerung geht zurück, was wiederum mehr Nahrung für den Rest bedeutet, die Armee setzt keinen Rost an, denn auf bewegliche Ziele zu schießen trainiert das Auge und die Bestattungsinstitute freuen sich über die Konjunktur.
> 
> Es sitzen definitiv die falschen Leute in den Welthilfeorganisationen.....


wie geil der text is XD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... nunja, eigendlich ist das eine rethorische Frage. Warum ihr immer gleich solche banalen Dinge dazudichten müsst...


weil sie wahr sind!

edit: sry hab ni aufgepasst


----------



## Philister (4. Juni 2009)

Deswegen schreib ich auc von staatlicher hilfe die sich auf den transfer von cash beschraenkt und nicht von entwicklungshilfe im allgemeinen. das muss man differenziert sehn ,-)

Es laeuft durchaus so ab wie ich das vereinfacht umrissen habe. kriminelle energien sind nicht zu unterschaetzen.

Und auch dir duerfte klar sein, dass ein gewisser unterschied zwischen den dingen seinen lauf lassen und aktiv einschreiten besteht ,-)

ich versteh was du meinst, fuer zutreffend halte ich das nur bedingt. aber das duerfte fuer meine Ansichten wohl ebenso gelten ,-)


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nordkorea ist momentan schon ein Problem. Aber wie lösen wir das? Ich will eure Vorschläge hören.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


scharfschuetze 



















nicht ernst gemeint^^


----------



## dalai (4. Juni 2009)

Das Volk Nordkoreas kann sich eigentlich gar nicht richtig wehren, ausser es würde in Norkorea zum Militärputsch kommen, was eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Was passieren würde, wenn sich die bevölkerung gegen das Militär wehren, ist mit dem chinesischen Tiananmen Square Massacre vergleichbar, das gestern vor 20 Jahren stattfand. Studenten und auch andere Bevölkerungsgruppen demonstrierten relativ friedlich gegen die Politik der damaligen regierung, deren Durchschnittsalter bei über 80 Jahren lag. Die demonstaranten wurden schlussendlich vom Militär bekämpft, das kriegsrecht wurde damals in China ausgerufen und viele mehrheitlich wehrlose Demonstranten von Panzern und schwer bewaffneten Soldaten getötet, mit, je nach Quelle, 300(laut regierung) resp. mehrere tausend toten (frestliche Quellen und grobe Schätzungen)

Quelle: *http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/international/tiananmen_1.2664876.html* (Dossier zum Massaker+z.T. sehenswertes Filmmaterial)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2009)

wenn es soweit kommen wuerde gaebe es aber glaub ich nichts mehr was die usa und europe zurueckhalten wuerde einzugreiffen.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (4. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn es soweit kommen wuerde gaebe es aber glaub ich nichts mehr was die usa und europe zurueckhalten wuerde einzugreiffen.



Mhhm ja Europa ? Ich würde sagen er kommen die amys dann 5 Monate später Länder aus der EU.


----------



## Darussios (5. Juni 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> nordkorea hat das 5. größte heer der welt. das ist unlustig.



Und vier weitere haben nen längeren... Atem was Heeresstärke angeht.


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

revolutionen kommen nicht ohne opfer aus. war in europa nicht anders.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (5. Juni 2009)

Wen soll Nordkorea angreifen?

Südkorea? Mit einer Atombombe?? Die zerstrahlen sich selbst. 
Russland? Vielspaßkkthxbb Nordkorea. Die wären in einer Woche platt. 
USA? Dänn hätten sie die komplette NATO und die UN am S... Senkel. 
Europa? Die kommen hier erstens gar nicht hin und wenn hier nur eine Silvesterrakete angeschossen kommt spielt die WEU noch mit (und UN und NATO) und dass kann lustig werden -.-

Wie stehts eigentlich mit China und Nordkorea? Die haben ja schonmal geholfen.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2009)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Wen soll Nordkorea angreifen?
> 
> Südkorea? Mit einer Atombombe?? Die zerstrahlen sich selbst.
> Russland? Vielspaßkkthxbb Nordkorea. Die wären in einer Woche platt.
> ...


Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt. Nordkorea hat eigentlich keinen wirklichen Grund jemanden anzugreifen. Wirtschaftlich interessante Länder sind zu weit weg und wenn sie Südkorea einäschern würden hätten sie nacher auch nichts mehr davon. Was will man auch mit verstrahlter Erde noch anfangen? Da sitzt einfach ein Mann, dem langweilig ist, der Macht besitzt und der der Aussenwelt demonstrieren will, dass es ihn noch gibt, damit er irgendwann in hundert Jahren immernoch in den Geschichtsbüchern steht.

Allerdings muss ich ne kleine Korrektur einbringen: die strahlungsbedingte Reichweite einer Atombombe ist nicht so wahnsinnig gross wie man sich das immer vorstellt. Würde man nun also in Südkorea ne Atombombe abwerfen würde Nordkorea nicht direkt von der Strahlung tangiert werden (vom Trinkwasser, das u.U. verseucht würde abgesehen).


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

aus wikipedia:

Eine Explosion nuklearen Ursprungs verteilt die Explosionsöfen und Haupthitzefelder anders als normale Explosionen wie z. B. Sprengstoffbomben (TNT) oder EMP-Bomben (Elektromagnetische Strahlenbomben, die Elektrogeräte zerstören). Bei diesen liegen die Punkte extrem nah aneinander und auf das Zentrum konzentriert. Bei Atomsprengungen verteilen sich die Punkte in einem Radius von 300 m–1200 m (Ältere–Neuere) womit mehrere Explosionen stattfinden und somit drastische Mengen an Fallout bis zu 13 km in die Höhe geschleudert werden. Kommt nun das Wetter dazu, kann der Fallout (wie beim GAU im Kernkraftwerk Tschernobyl) über mehrere hundert oder gar tausend(e) Kilometer (je nach Wetterlage) um die Erde getrieben werden.


----------



## Frostnova (5. Juni 2009)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Südkorea? Mit einer Atombombe?? Die zerstrahlen sich selbst.



ist für euch jede atombombe gleich? da gibt es kleine schmutzige/saubere unterschiede.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt. Nordkorea hat eigentlich keinen wirklichen Grund jemanden anzugreifen. Wirtschaftlich interessante Länder sind zu weit weg und wenn sie Südkorea einäschern würden hätten sie nacher auch nichts mehr davon. Was will man auch mit verstrahlter Erde noch anfangen? Da sitzt einfach ein Mann, dem langweilig ist, der Macht besitzt und der der Aussenwelt demonstrieren will, dass es ihn noch gibt, damit er irgendwann in hundert Jahren immernoch in den Geschichtsbüchern steht.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich ne kleine Korrektur einbringen: die strahlungsbedingte Reichweite einer Atombombe ist nicht so wahnsinnig gross wie man sich das immer vorstellt. Würde man nun also in Südkorea ne Atombombe abwerfen würde Nordkorea nicht direkt von der Strahlung tangiert werden (vom Trinkwasser, das u.U. verseucht würde abgesehen).


naja,die Frage ist welchen Teil Südkoreas sie bombardieren würden.ist es weiter nördlich kann der radioaktive Fallout durchaus auch Nordkorea erreichen,obwohl das Kim wohl relativ egal sein würde,wenn ein kleiner Teil seines Landes radioktiv verseucht wäre,aber sein Gegner ausgeschaltet...

und da kommt man auch zu dem Punkt ob China eingreifen würde,wenn die Amis und Europa geschlossen gegen Nordkorea mit Gewalt vorgehen würden, denn auf der einen Seite ist der Diktator Kim grössenwahnsinnig und spätestens mit dem Abwurf einer Atombombe eine nicht mehr haltbare Person sein,auf der anderen Seite aber ist Nordkorea kommunistisch und somit solidarisierter und schützenswerter Partner Chinas...
ich hoffe wir werden es nicht herausfinden müssen was passiert wenn...


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2009)

Nunja, so wahnsinnig viele A-Bomben wurden bisher ja noch nicht abgeworfen, um da ne definitive Aussage treffen zu können (eigentlich wars ja nur eine). Aber in Theorie kann das natürlich gut sein. Ein früherer Physikprof (der ein Bisschen ein höheres Tier im Militär war) hat uns die militärische Betrachtungsweise einer Atombombe erklärt und da war halt die Aussage, dass der effektive Radius relativ gering ist (wie von Dir erwähnt). Auf zusätzliche mögliche Szenarien wie im Wikipedia-Artikel ist er dabei nicht eingegangen, weil es aus militärischer Sicht irrelevant ist. Aus ökologischer Sicht ist eine solche Befürchtung natürlich vollkommen angebracht, stimmt schon.

Edit: Das Interessante an der Atombombe ist ja auch nicht direkt der militärische Schlag, der vor Ort ausgelöst wird, sondern die Auswirkung, die er auf das gesamte Land hat: ein landesweiter Stromausfall, sowie der Kommunikationsunterbruch würde das gegnerische Militär praktisch lahmlegen. Ausserdem könnten schwer befestigte Verteidigungslinien recht effizient ausgehoben werden, so dass man nur noch mit den Panzern durchzurollen braucht.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da fällt mir Simpsons, der Film ein. Hier der "gefühlte" Text

-"Sir, ich glaube sie sind durch die Macht verrückt geworden"
-"Natürlich! Haben sie mal versucht, ohne Macht verrückt zu werden? Das ist langweilig! Und niemand hört dir zu."


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

china müsste nordkorea tatsächlich mit einem lieferstopp an nahrungsmitteln und energie drohen. das wär wohl eine sprache, die auch kim jong verstehen würde.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

naja, die regierung ist weniger davon betroffen. und ob das was ändern würde?

kuba leidet seit 45 jahren unter den US-sanktionen. 



> Außenminister Felipe Perez Roque erklärte, das US-Embargo habe die kubanische Wirtschaft allein im vergangenen Jahr drei Milliarden Dollar gekostet (2,16 Milliarden Euro).
> 
> Das Bruttoinlandsprodukt Kubas lag 2006 nach offiziellen Angaben des US-Geheimdienstes CIA bei 40 Milliarden Dollar (29 Milliarden Euro). Ziel Washingtons sei es, erklärte Perez Roque, kubanischen Interessen zu schaden und das Volk mit Hunger und Krankheiten in die Knie zu zwingen.
> 
> ...



auch nicht sehr erfolgreich. ausser dass die zivielbevölkerung leidet. aber wenn das leid gross genug ist, stehen sie eventuell unter umständen auf. nur die regierung wird natürlich china als den bösewicht hinstellen, der an allem schuld ist. wahrscheinlicher ist wohl ein schulterschluss zwischen volk und regierung.


edit: bleibt nur den typen zu ignorieren und das volk mit informationen zu versorgen. informationen darüber was im land abgeht ...


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

weiss nicht, denke beim thema energie hört auch der spass für die regierung auf ;-)


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

man kann sowas ja nie voraussehen.

das regierungsviertel bekommt seinen strom sicherlich. und ich denke, dass man mit einem boykott den machthabern in die hände spielt.

wie schon geschrieben wird dann der feind ausserhalb gesucht und gefunden. und solange der da ist braucht man sich nicht gross um die innenpolitik kümmern ... man hat ja immer einen schuldigen. so entfacht oder schürt man eher den hass der koreaner auf chinesen ...


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

die frage die ich mir dabei stelle ist nur, wie sonst soll eine änderung herbeigerufen werden? änderung kann meines erachtens nur durch inneren widerstand oder durch eingreifen von aussen erfolgen, beides optionen die opfer mit sich bringen werden. glimpflich wird das eigentlich so oder so nicht enden - nur wäre widerstand von innen langfristig gesehn sinnvoller, da von der bevölkerung selbst getragen und nicht von aussen ungefragt herbeigeführt.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

denke auch, dass der widerstand von innen kommen muss. befriedung von aussen funktioniert meiner meinung nach nur in den seltensten fällen.

deswegen sollte die bevölkerung aufgeklärt werden. so gut es eben irgendwie geht. und dann hoffen, dass sie es allein auf die reihe kriegen.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Juni 2009)

Kann man eigendlich in Nordkorea in die Ferien gehen?
Oder haben Nordkoreaner gar keinen Kontakt zur Aussenwelt?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (5. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kann man eigendlich in Nordkorea in die Ferien gehen?
> Oder haben Nordkoreaner gar keinen Kontakt zur Aussenwelt?



Wie So willst du da in die Ferien oder was?


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2009)

Bis 2007 waren die Grenzen von Nordkorea geschlossen. Dann wurden sie zum ersten Mal seit dem Koreakrieg für Südkoreaner geöffnet. Scheinbar hats dem Herrn im Norden nicht sonderlich gefallen, was die Leute berichtet haben die nach Südkorea gingen, denn anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären, dass noch vor Kurzem von einer historischen Wende in Korea gesprochen wurde und sich heute alles um Atombomben dreht.

Dazu (nicht grade ein sonderlich viel aussagender) Artikel hier. Vielleicht find ich noch nen besseren.

Bzw Scheinbar kann man "Mit Gebecco nach Nordkorea", aber allzu weit raus darf man dann nicht. Alles in allem scheint man extrem überwacht zu werden, wenn man die Reise auf sich nehmen will. Hier der passende Link dazu


----------



## fst (12. Juni 2009)

wir hatten die DDR und die BRD ..das ging ohne tote aus als die mauer fiel, und jetzt wollt ihr das unsere bundeswehr soldaten wegen einem fremden land ..süd korea sterben????? ..wäre ja wohl das dümmste


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2009)

stimmt,am besten schicken wir die Jungs hin,die du in deinem tollen Bildchen hast...


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> wir hatten die DDR und die BRD ..das ging ohne tote aus als die mauer fiel, und jetzt wollt ihr das unsere bundeswehr soldaten wegen einem fremden land ..süd korea sterben????? ..wäre ja wohl das dümmste


Rofl unblutiger Mauerfall ich krieg mich nimmer -.-


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> wir hatten die DDR und die BRD ..das ging ohne tote aus als die mauer fiel, und jetzt wollt ihr das unsere bundeswehr soldaten wegen einem fremden land ..süd korea sterben????? ..wäre ja wohl das dümmste


ist das so?
na dann müssen die geschichtsbücher ja neu geschrieben werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was man hier nicht alles lernt..


----------



## -Therion- (16. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ist das so?
> na dann müssen die geschichtsbücher ja neu geschrieben werden
> 
> 
> ...



Ja der Mauerfall ansich ist unblutig verlaufen oder gibts da Zweifel dran?


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. Juni 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ja der Mauerfall ansich ist unblutig verlaufen oder gibts da Zweifel dran?


ja, der mauerfall war nicht "oh, wir haben keine lust mehr auf die ddr, und reißen jetzt mal die mauer ein"


----------



## -Therion- (16. Juni 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berliner_Mauer#Mauerfall

Er hat vom unblutigen Mauerfall geredet nicht von der Geschichte der DDR.

Die blutigen Varianten dazu wären http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tian%27anmen-Massaker oder http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/17._Juni_1953


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. Juni 2009)

wie gesagt, der mauerfall war kein spontanentscheid. zum mauerfall gehört auch die zeit davor, in der die bevölkerung blutend um ihre "ausreise" gekämpft hat. oder meinst du, der befehl, die grenze zu öffnen, wurde aus nächstenliebe gegeben?


----------



## -Therion- (16. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> wie gesagt, der mauerfall war kein spontanentscheid. zum mauerfall gehört auch die zeit davor, in der die bevölkerung blutend um ihre "ausreise" gekämpft hat. oder meinst du, der befehl, die grenze zu öffnen, wurde aus nächstenliebe gegeben?


Ja aber du verwechselst Geschichte der DDR und deren Zusammenbruch mit dem Ereignis Mauerfall.


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. Juni 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ja aber du verwechselst Geschichte der DDR und deren Zusammenbruch mit dem Ereignis Mauerfall.


nein, für mich gehört das zum mauerfall dazu, zumindest die letzten monate der ddr. einen mauerfall hätte es ohne diese dinge nicht gegeben, das kann man nicht getrennt betrachten


----------



## -Therion- (16. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> nein, für mich gehört das zum mauerfall dazu, zumindest die letzten monate der ddr. einen mauerfall hätte es ohne diese dinge nicht gegeben, das kann man nicht getrennt betrachten



Doch kann man oder kann man den Urknall nicht getrennt von der Entstehung des Menschen betrachten?
Oder muss man die BRD bzw. DDR immer in Verbindung mit dem 3ten Reich sehen?

Demnach wäre die Gründung der BRD bzw. DDR äußerst blutig verlaufen.


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. Juni 2009)

merkwürdige beispiele, die nicht wirklich passen
ich schein chinesisch zu reden


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2009)

LEUTE... südkorea und Nordkorea darum gehts hier


----------



## -Therion- (16. Juni 2009)

Ok blutige Gründung Südkoreas aufgrund der vielen Toten im Koreakrieg.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> oder man schreibt was zum thema, da dies aber keiner tut, warum kann man nicht auch mal abschweifen?


glaub mir das würde ich mir wirklich wünschen aber wenns n mod wieder einfach so sieht dann is der thread gleich wieder dicht -.- ich finds ja auch zum kotzen


----------



## Philister (16. Juni 2009)

für ereignisse wie den mauerfall braucht es immer wegbereiter. das kam nicht aus heiterem himmel.


----------



## sympathisant (16. Juni 2009)

sicherlich. nur haben die nicht geblutet.

angefangen hat es mit der grenzöffnung in ungarn. und denen waren die mauertoten der vergangenheit relativ egal wage ich mal zu behaupten.


----------



## Philister (16. Juni 2009)

da kann man sich drüber streiten. aus meiner sicht ist es relativ sinnbefreit, geschichte in derart kurzen abständen zu betrachten. so wird man sie auch nie verstehn. wegbereiter für den fall der mauer, war schliesslich erstmal der bau derselben. plump, aber wahr. mir erschliesst sich nicht, wie man etwas unblutig nennen kann - und sei es nur das ende einer ära - was auf blut erbaut wurde.

wie auch immer - aus aktuellem anlass halt ich die überlegung,  dass die weltwirtschaftskrise der 30er wegbereiter für unbeschreibliches leid gewesen ist, für ziemlich... interessant.


----------

